# Huntington Beach Jetty Question...



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven't made the walk down yet but I'm thinking about giving it a shoot in a week or two. I'm just wondering how easy/hard it is to land a decent (say 4+ lb+ fish. Can you walk down to him without slipping on slick rocks? Or should I double check my knots and add a 50 lb leader to haul them up with? 

Also can you stick sand spikes in there anywhere or is there anywhere to keep your reels out of the sand at while fishing 2 rods? 

Looking at going the 15th if anyone wants to meet up. Not 100% sure I'm going, but I'r toss out a drum rig and go after the sheepshead, maybe black drum and I'll probably toss some plastics for pups and any trout.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

well walking on rocks is a pretty difficult to explain(really a matter of experience in telling ghow slippery it is). however, algae grow rocks are super slippery when wet. barnacle filled ones are the safest(still not safe). most importantly, make sure ur not stadning to close to water(i lost 5 plugs and got soaked once, good thign i was still able to keep my balance). i hate thos eppl on boats who go really fast and create large waves. u can walk down, but imo swinging the fish as u get halfway down is the best way. last time i went in spring, the inelt was filled with silverside and bluefish chasing them(these blues wouldnt bite mullet, shrimp or anythign else). i didn't have lures at the time so nothing was caught(small spoons or got-cha plgus probably would have worked).


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

Smooth I do the same as bluefish once I got the fish up at the waters edge its like a cordinated lift, reel, and pull up to the walkway. Now for real bruisers I go right down the rocks and take my chances and yes I've bit it more then once. Now, once I find my spot I picture in my head what would be the best way to get down to the waters edge if I have too. Sort of a Pre-plan. lol. As far as rod placement, I've seen people shove the sand spikes between boulders which works well. I drag my fishing cart the mile and a half and use rod holders mounted on the cart. Hope this helps.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Jaw,

I never visited the h-jetties. So the walkway on the jetties are wide enough to handle a reel on wheel large size pier cart???


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

yes it is almost wide enough to drive a car(if u smoothed the edges that are cracked). on some of the rocks u can actually find perfectly round deep small holes to fit a rod in. i would reccomended that u wrap tape around the butts of ur rod to protect the handle(the black tape, dotn knwo what it is called)


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

use silicone tape or electrical tape if you are using the blast holes to hold your rod, the walk from the parking lot to the Jetty is 1.2 miles.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I walked to the jetties last time I was down. (Aug 08) Like someone said before they are wide enough to drive a car on. I caught a lot of trout last time I was down on them, Wasn't really looking for them but they were fun to catch anyway. I was looking for redfish which I found out where they were on my last day. It is a hike! But there isn't many people down there so you can fish where ever you want. I would try some cut mullet on the bottom while you were casting lures just to see if there were any takers


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

justinfisch01 said:


> I walked to the jetties last time I was down. (Aug 08) Like someone said before they are wide enough to drive a car on. I caught a lot of trout last time I was down on them, Wasn't really looking for them but they were fun to catch anyway. I was looking for redfish which I found out where they were on my last day. It is a hike! But there isn't many people down there so you can fish where ever you want. I would try some cut mullet on the bottom while you were casting lures just to see if there were any takers


What'd ya catch 'em on? Summer trout (weakfish) I'm guessing by the date?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Also are there any railings or something to prop the bottom rig rods up against like on a pier?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

no railings just rocks. u can bring pvc piping tube and stick them or wedge them into the rocks and set ur rob into the tubes. i always preferred casting lures or float fishing dealing with just one rod.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Alrighty I'll tote the sand spikes then. Need to make a cart soon.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

btw a 50 to 70 dollar garden cart works every well


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep I almost bought one last spring, I just don't have any way to fit it in the car.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

well my parents bought one but had to return it 15 minb later after finding out it didnt fit in our minivan. we got a smaller one instead.


----------

